# Help



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you used a translated then much got lost and reading your post becomes next to impossible.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Help....US authorities are now back in America trying to raise revenue to pay for that war.....Are you sure you guys don't need them there anymore ?


----------

